# WLan Router



## maurice (14. September 2007)

Hab zuhause ein älteres System mit nur 54MBits Datenübertragung und einem schlechten Verbindung. Jetzt will ich aufrüsten und habe mir überlegt D-Link DKT-410 zu besorgen.

Was haltet ihr von diesem Produkt oder habt wäre ich mit einem anderen Router besser bedient? Bin für alle positiven und vor allem für die negativen Beiträge sehr dankbar.


----------



## Kovsk (14. September 2007)

Kenne das gerät net, aber wenns auch was kosten darf kann ich ne FRITZ!Box nur empfehlen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. September 2007)

Wenn ich selbst die Wahl hätte: Netgear oder D-Link. Bei den Ausstattungen geben sich beide nichts gravierendes. Integrierte Firewall, Port-Forwarding und noch viel mehr Grundausrüstung bieten selbst NoName-Geräte, wobei sich das Firmware-Upgrade bei diesen Geräten dann wohl eher im Zaun halten wird. Irgendwo muss man ja nicht nur Name, sondern auch den Service zahlen . 

Wie gesagt: Bei D-Link oder Netgear kannst du grundlegend nichts falsch machen. Es sei denn, du möchtest ein W-Lan betreiben, kaufst dir fälschlicherweise aber einen kabelgebundenen DSL-Router. Das wäre auch schon das Höchste der Gefühle, was dir widerfahren könnte.


----------



## 7of9 (30. September 2007)

Von D-Link würde ich persönlich die Finger lassen. Ich habe schon auffallend viele D-Link-Geräte in die Mülltonne werfen müssen, weil sie defekt waren. Auch musste ich bei denen häufig Netzteile austauschen. D-Link ist auch bekannt dafür, dass die Interoperabilität mit anderen Herstellern eher schlecht ausfällt - das dürfte insbesondere mit Blick auf den n-Standard, der ja noch gar keiner ist, verstärkt auftreten da hier andere Hersteller in ähnliche Probleme kommen.

Bei Netgear ist mir negativ in Erinnerung geblieben, dass man dort Zugangskennwörter zum Gerät eintragen kann, die man später aber nicht mehr eingeben konnte, weil die irgendeinen Fehler in der Zeichencodierung gemacht haben. In der Folge konnte ich die gesamte Netzwerkkonfigruation wieder von vorne anfangen und war gezwungen ein unsicheres Kennwort (ohne Sonderzeichen) für den Gerätezugang zu wählen. Daher greife ich bei denen nicht mehr aif die SOHO-Geräte zurück, die professionellen sollen aber dem Vernehmen nach gut sein.

Die Geräte aus dem Hause LinkSys finde ich ziemlich gut und setze sie gerne und häufig ein, wobei diese im Regelfall mit*** laufen. Damit kann man sehr viele zusätzliche Funktionen nutzen und beispielsweise auch deutlich was für die Reichweite des WLANs tun 

Die Fritz!-Boxen sind meiner Erfahung nach recht einfach einzurichten und laufen ziemlich problemlos. Etwas schwach ist die Reichweite des WLANs und auch der Antennenwechsel gestaltet sich etwas aufwändiger, da vom Hersteller gar nicht vorgesehen. Auch diese Router kann man wohl mit alternativer Firmware befeuern - habe ich selbst aber noch nie gemacht und kann darum dazu nichts sagen.

Durchaus brauchbare und preiswerte Geräte gibt es auch noch von Digitus., wobei mir da schon mehrfach aufgefallen ist, dass die GUIs öfter denen von SMC Networks gleichen. Ich könnte mir daher durchaus vorstellen, dass beide Labels die gleiche Hardware verticken und SMC ist ja durchaus auch ein brauchbarer Herstelle.


Natürlich kommt es auch sehr stark darauf an, was für Funktionalitäten benötigt werden. Achte auf jeden Fall darauf, dass der Router WPA2 als Verschlüsselungsoption bietet. Wenn er nur WPA kann ist das für den Privatgebrauch auch noch OK, aber alles darunter ist nicht mehr zu gebrauchen und müsste dann zusätzlich mit VPN oder so abgesichert werden.


Habe noch einen Artikel zu n-Routern gefunden:
WLAN-N ante Portas - IRT-Messungen mit Pre-n-Produkten

HTH


----------



## HTS (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich hatte einige Zeit 2 D-Link 604 (oder so ähnlich) im Einsatz, inkl. D-Link-WLAN-Sticks, hat relativ oft Verbindungsabbrüche gegeben. Bin dann auf Netgear-WLAN-Router umgestiegen und da lief alles problemlos. Vor allem das Konfig-Menü ist bei Netgear deutlich besser strukturiert und somit "pflegeleichter".

Im Moment nutze ich eine Fritbox 7170 (DSL-Router, WLAN, IP-Telefonie) und bin davon absolut begeistert.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## riedochs (3. Oktober 2007)

Du kannst dir auch verbilligte Telekom Hardware zulegen und auf FritzBox umflashen. 
Habe das schon erfolgreich an 2 Eumex 300IP durchgeführt, laufen jetzt beide als FritzBox!

Den Speedport W701V werde ich jetzt in den Ferien umflashen.


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Oktober 2007)

An ner Flash-Anleitung für des W701V bin ich ebenfalls sehr interessiert, weil wir diesen Router auch haben. mal schaun, ob man was rauskitzeln kann


----------



## riedochs (4. Oktober 2007)

Zumindest die 2 Eumex @ FB laufen mit der AVM FW besser. Ausserdem hat man einige mehr Optionen.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Oktober 2007)

Surfe selbst mit einer Fritzbox 7141 und Kabelgebunden finde ich ist sie wohl mit das Einsteigerfreundlichste Gerät auf dem Markt. 

Aber, verwendet man sie im WLAN mit einen original FritzUSBStick gibt zuhauf Probleme 

Mal kein WLAN erkannt, mal wird der Stick nicht erkannt von XP, Sendeleistung zu niedrig obwohl die Box 1 Meter daneben steht.
Und das tollste ist, es gibt Tage ja sogar Wochen da funktioniert alles, ja wirklich alles:eek:


----------



## riedochs (4. Oktober 2007)

Diese ganzen USB-Sticks taugen nichts.


----------



## kmf (10. Oktober 2007)

riedochs schrieb:


> Diese ganzen USB-Sticks taugen nichts.


Kannst du das bitte mal genauer begründen? 

Ich bin nämlich auch grad dabei mir für meinen Vista64-Rechner einen WLan-Stick zuzulegen. Und mir sind bisher von 3 Membern der Fritz! WLan-Stick als gutes Produkt empfohlen worden.


----------



## mad1977 (9. Dezember 2007)

hi ist denke mal nicht schlecht das teil

ich hab Netgear WNR 834 Bv2 Router und dazu ne wlan karte Wn311T von netgear. funzt super.


----------

